# I need help identifying this part



## javacado (Nov 23, 2015)

This forum has been really helpful to me as a novice small farmer. I just purchased my first tractor - an early 50's Ferguson TO-30 that came with this thing. The guy I bought it from wasn't around when I picked this part up. Can anyone tell me what it's called and what it's used for? Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just off-hand, it looks like some type of 3-point hitch adapter.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I was thinking a drawbar with brackets for remote hydraulics.


----------

